
Justin.tv on NPR (includes link to audio) - vegashacker
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=9516623
======
bootload
_'... It's not as if it's a new idea. Remember the 1999 movie EDtv ...'_

Lets go way back to wearcomp [0] with steve mann [1] and cyberman [2] before
we get all misty eyed. I'd really like to see something more than just a
camera. Mann has gone a step beyond mere transmission with augmentation.
Better still go look what students & mann are looking at now. [3] The tech
details are here. [4]

Q. Does jtv have the ability for users to communicate? Or is it unicast?

Reference

[0] Wearcomp

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Mann#Mann_as_Cyborg>

[1] Steve Mann 'quick bio'

<http://wearcam.org/bio.htm>

[2] Steve Mann, Cyberman, film, 'Steve Mann is the world's first real cyborg,
2001, 87min'

<http://wearcam.org/cyberman.htm>

[3] eyetap.org, Seeing Eye People, 'Research on remote guidance for visually
impaired'

<http://eyetap.org/tpw/index.php>

[4] eyetap.org, 'hardware list for eyetap users ~ /proc/wearcomp_hardware'

<http://eyetap.org/tpw/wearcomp6.htm>

~~~
yaacovtp
Have to add in this page which shows hundreds of users
<http://glogger.eyetap.org/viewall.php>

Justin clearly proves you don't need an original idea to get buzz, sponsors,
and funding. Execution and timing can take you far.

~~~
bootload
' _... Justin clearly proves you don't need an original idea to get buzz,
sponsors, and funding ...'_

Very true. I think the commercial worlds just seen a glimpse of Stephensons
gargoyles [0] and blinked at the possibilities.

Reference

[0] Neil Stephenson, 'Snow Crash contained Gargoyles that where constantly
wired for sound, images and other sensors selling the information to the
highest bidder.'

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snow_Crash>

------
aston
$50k in funding from YC (or maybe just from PG)? That's impressive. Over twice
the typical amount.

What kind of valuation are we talking, here?

~~~
pg
It was a one-off deal. This startup wasn't in one of the regular YC batches,
though their original one (Kiko) was.

~~~
mukund


~~~
Sam_Odio
I hate the censoring of comments on reddit & news.yc. It seems contrary to the
entrepreneurial mindset.

If Steve Jobs got on a board like this in the '70s, and announced that he was
going to start a company building PCs when mainframes were sexy, he probably
would've been downvoted too.

~~~
Sam_Odio
Ok, I might've over reacted there. I should've said I LOVE everything about
News.YC except the censoring of down-voted comments :)

Regardless, it looks like other comments w/ negative karma are grayed out
(like <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=13764> ). So I imagine this
comment was probably deleted by the author...

